# Blackout Haunted House - L.A. & NYC



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

My Brother-In-Law was telling me about this Haunt in New York. Apparently, it's incredibly intense - no one under 18 admitted, actors making full (sometime semi-violent) contact, each patron goes in alone. Has anyone gone through? I've read some reviews and it sounds like quite an experience.​
**link removed by moderator**


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

So there's "sexual positions"? And the video shows what appears to be a nude lady. 

Not the haunt for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Based on this review, I'd say it's not for most people. I also have to agree with the reviewer that calling it a "haunt" is a misnomer:

http://www.observer.com/2011/10/the-disturbing-reality-of-new-yorks-premiere-haunted-house/


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow. I don't think I could handle it.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, me neither. Sounds like your paying to be molested/abused. I could go to dark alleys and get that for free if I wanted it.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep. Have to agree with the general consensus. I thought, at first, it might be a pretty intense experience. But, the more I thought about it the more it occured to me that you'd probably have to be a little "off" to want to pay for something like this.

I went back and read that review. Think I'd rather stick to a more "traditional" haunted attraction. There's something about it that just seems wrong.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awww..the link was removed. Must have been notti. I only go to "haunts" with nudie men, anyway.


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Debbie - Not sure why the link was removed. There was nothing "notti" on the site at all. Was just wondering if any of my fellow Haunters had heard of this or possibly attended.

Don't think it's my cup o' tea anyway.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

BadMonkey said:


> Debbie - Not sure why the link was removed. There was nothing "notti" on the site at all. Was just wondering if any of my fellow Haunters had heard of this or possibly attended.
> 
> Don't think it's my cup o' tea anyway.


I removed the link because of the video on the site and we have members as young as 13 here. It wasn't necessary to have a link to the website to discuss it.


----------



## BlackoutHauntedHouse (Dec 29, 2011)

*Blackout Haunted House*

Hey everyone - thanks for looking into our Haunt. It's been running for three years and most of the stories you may have heard are true. With that said, there's a lot of false information out there about what we do and how we do it. It is true we push the envelope in many ways and focus on scaring people through more realistic and modern scares. But we never hurt anyone and this isn't a S&M torture chamber masquerading as a haunted house. We don't mind sharing this with you here since we are all haunted house creators and enthusiasts. The OBSERVER article posted above is a slightly misleading review of our work if it's the only thing you look at. Put that article in context and read some of the rest of this stuff below so you get a better of what it is that we do.

Thanks for checking in and we hope to see you at our off-season event or the main Halloween version.

NY POST: Click here.

FANGORIA: Click here.

SLANT: Click here.

THE GUARDIAN: Click here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will admit that some naked bodies are MUCH scarier than others. Mine, for example....
I could write a master's thesis paper in psychology on what goes on in that house. Cool.


----------



## post-mortem (Jan 22, 2012)

I guess different strokes for different folks! I myself would rather go to a traditional haunt. I love creativity but The traditional scares is what got me into this realm of madness. lol


----------



## Night-Mares Haunt (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a question for the owner of Blackout Haunted House. I am a haunted house owner myself. I own two, and have been in the industry for 9 years. My question is this,...I have read from other reviewers that many aspects of the haunt are in semi-complete or total darkness. How do you achieve this with the international building code requiring lit exit signs throughout the attraction? There is no way, that i have found, to blunt the light eminating from these exit signs. You can limit the travel of the light once the exit light is out of view (for instance, once around a turn), but otherwise, there is no way to completely submerse a customer in total darkness, again, that I am aware of, without ignoring fire codes. Can you elaborate on this? I am very interested.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

*Blackout Haunted House in LA & NY*

So if you haven't heard about this one....I've provided the link below. Said to be one of the most terrifying haunts in the United States, Blackout Haunted House is NOT for the faint of heart. You must sign a waiver, wear a face mask, take your flashlight and enter the haunt...ALONE! Watch the video, read the comments, buy your tickets! They are sold out of advanced tickets up until Nov.4th and there is a stand by if you choose to wait but tix are on sale after the 4th up until the last day, Nov. 10th. I got mine, now you get yours! :zombie:
http://www.blackouthh.com/


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

*Blackout Haunted House*

As a yardhaunter, the neighborhood might not appreciate if I attempted this. And I am not completely sure what it is... but I think I (and many of us) would like it.

http://www.fearnet.com/news/news-article/blackout-haunted-house-gets-even-more-extreme-halloween

If only this could be recreated in a 2 car garage....


----------

